
Rest in Peace, Recalled Ikea Sladda Bike - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/life/2018/06/ikea-bike-sladda-recall/562145/
======
jseliger
Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13404372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13404372)

